# anyone have a sea slug ?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think these look so cool. But I assume they would be difficult to keep.

http://webecoist.com/2009/12/05/underwater-jewels-the-oceans-most-colorful-slugs/?ref=search


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Apparentlly not so difficult, but when they die, a lot of them release a toxin that kills everything in the tank.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

kind of like a Canary in the coal mine idea?

If they die the tank is unbalanced or are they fragile and when they die it's poison kills everything?

Would the same thing happen with a lion fish?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

TBemba said:


> kind of like a Canary in the coal mine idea?
> 
> If they die the tank is unbalanced or are they fragile and when they die it's poison kills everything?
> 
> Would the same thing happen with a lion fish?


I think its more like a neutron bomb in your tank. Great to have as a pest algae and detritus eater but if it dies for some wired reason then you're screwed.

I don't have any personal experience though. I have seen them in tanks, and have heard they will often do well. They are cool, I will agree.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

I have 4 in my tank. They are Berghia Nudibranch's and are natural preditors to the Aptasia. The are interesting to look at, but are nocturnal creatures and only 1/4" when fully grown. So I don't see them very much. I catch a glimps of one every now and then before the lights come on. I have some pictures I will post later when I get home.

I purchased mine from http://www.saltyunderground.com/.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nudis ave very specific dietary requirements, so usually it's impossible to keep them long term - once their food runs out, they die. Although it would be awesome to keep such colourful little slugs!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

looks like you would have to have a special tank full of aiptasia anemone's or just find a rock with them on and just keep replacing


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

That is just for one specific type of nudibranch. Each type has a very specific diet (as ameekplec mentions), so unless you can properly identify them AND supply them with their food (ie. x type of sponge, y type of acropora) then you won't have much success.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are mine. I purchased them and placed them in because I have an aptasia outbreak in the tank.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Nudis ave very specific dietary requirements, so usually it's impossible to keep them long term - once their food runs out, they die. Although it would be awesome to keep such colourful little slugs!


+1

This is exactly right.

Some are easier to keep (aptaisa eaters, Flatworms, and redbugs) Their food sources can easily be "raised" to keep them alive. Problem is, would you really want to keep adding a pest to the tank to keep one alive!


----------



## jameswarner (Sep 12, 2011)

difficult to kept fed as they require very specific food sources, and they are also toxic, so theres a lot to lose if it doesnt work out. If you want something thats cool and dangerous, get a sea apple, they are absolutely gorgous and I love mine. Easier to keep IMO too


----------

